# Guys! I just had an epiphany!



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah. I've decided that I'm going to college this year. Screw SA! Screw it all damn it! I'm gonna do it. I'm 28, I've had 3 plant jobs so far, all of them are full of *******s and they suck! I've got no girlfriend, no kids, no criminal records, I've got a car and a license. My little brother went to college right after High School and I'm planning to go to the very same college he went to. I am seriously going to do this. When and if I get in I will work my *** off, I will do whatever it takes and get all the financial aid I can get my grubby, little hands on. It's time to break down the wall called SA and do what I've always wanted to do! I may not look it but I am really into physics, astronomy and biology. And that's what I want to do. And my role model is Dr. Michio Kaku. I want to be just like him some day lol.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That's a wonderful decision. Don't let anything change your mind! What term would you be applying for? Next fall? You should start applying and taking care of it soon so that you are committed to it


----------



## SchadenFREAKay (Feb 16, 2011)

Michio said:


> Yeah. I've decided that I'm going to college this year. Screw this SA! Screw it all damn it! I'm gonna do it. I'm 28, I've had 3 plant jobs so far, all of them are full of *******s and it sucked, I've got no girlfriend, no kids, no criminal records, I've got a car and a license. My little brother went to college right after High School and I'm planning to go to the very same college he went to. I am seriously going to do this. When and if I get in I will work my *** off, I will do whatever it takes and get all the financial aid I can get my grubby, little hands on. It's time to break down the wall called SA and do what I've always wanted to do!


Starting to live for the win!! :boogie


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> That's a wonderful decision. Don't let anything change your mind! What term would you be applying for? Next fall? You should start applying and taking care of it soon so that you are committed to it


Summer or Fall (planning on Summer) and I already have almost all of the documents I need to turn in to them. Any idea what a Wherabouts Form is?


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

With an attitude like that you'll see those 3 years fly by 

Just stay positive, not all courses might spark your interest, but I'm sure you can find something in each of them to keep you motivated.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wish more people on this forum were that positive. I'm happy for you. Go get 'em tiger.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

That is awesome! I will definitely be rooting for you! I did the exact same thing you are planning to do when I was 24 and I'm now in my sophomore year. It has greatly improved my quality of life. Yes things are hard for me, but I have gotten over so many of my anxieties just by being exposed to the world. It sure as hell beats being a shut in.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

awesome dude great attitude. I'd recommend getting therapy too it helps (but your attitude is what's going to get you over SA and motivate you through school)


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Kaku is the man.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

That's the attitude I had before I started

I have a feeking you'll do great


----------



## StarDS (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice one buddy!! Doing the same thing this year and i'm 26(Got into accounting)   Meditate on where you want to be in 5 or so years and it will happen! Good luck!


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

DDAMN!! i love this thread.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

Good for you 

Just remember how you felt when you wrote that first post - there are times when you won't feel so happy and you'll need to remember what it's like to think positively about things.

When you do, anything is possible and life is great!  Your journey won't be easy and you'll have your fair share of setbacks... but it is always a matter of two steps forward, one step back - don't give up, and you _will_ get what you want.

Success is not measured by what we achieve, but by what we overcome. The greatest became what they are because they knew that achieving things never came without failing at some others.

You either sit on your ar$e and get nowhere and live a miserable life - or you do whatever it takes to enjoy life. And life CAN be great, and it CAN be enjoyable. Those who truly get the most of life aren't faking it - they really are having a great time.

Life can be great for us too, if we just try to make it so. And if we fail the first time, or the second, or the third - try again. Sooner or later you'll make it 

Take care matey, and keep us posted on how you fare.

x


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I live for epiphanys! Go for it!


----------



## chereal80 (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes! That's so exciting. I'm in the middle of going to a community college after doing the online thing (because of the anxiety) and it is soooo much better. Like I said before, Yes!!


----------



## KingFearless (Feb 22, 2011)

Stay positive and don't back down. You deserve a hifive!


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## acoc100 (Apr 6, 2008)

robtyl said:


> Good for you
> 
> Success is not measured by what we achieve, but by what we overcome.


Nice


----------



## The Ones (May 2, 2010)

Congrats Bro! I hope you dominate those books and learn a lot!!


----------



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

That's so great! Go for it! I actually tend to think that being a little bit older is a huge advantage at university/college, and with your determination to do it, I think you'll get a lot out of it.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Good luck! Hope you like college!!


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

I am so happy for you. So many people here drop out of college and just give up on it. But you truly have the right attitude. You are going to go after it hard, and don't listen to what those negative people say! College is a wonderful thing and I wish you the best of luck. If you work hard, I am sure you can make it through. I wish more people had that attitude, and I wish I had it more than I do.

Screw SA! You can do it!


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so happy for you wish u luck


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

This is Rocky Marciano and his manager rolled into one. Bliidy inspiring stuff! Good luck m8! I won't have the oppertunity for at least a while yet. They say a winning character is half the battle but really lol, Something inside me just....... nvm. Prove me wrong! Maybe college/uni is a place for people of a reticent nature.


----------



## L1SUH (Feb 21, 2011)

Michio said:


> Yeah. I've decided that I'm going to college this year. Screw SA! Screw it all damn it! I'm gonna do it. I'm 28, I've had 3 plant jobs so far, all of them are full of *******s and they suck! I've got no girlfriend, no kids, no criminal records, I've got a car and a license. My little brother went to college right after High School and I'm planning to go to the very same college he went to. I am seriously going to do this. When and if I get in I will work my *** off, I will do whatever it takes and get all the financial aid I can get my grubby, little hands on. It's time to break down the wall called SA and do what I've always wanted to do! I may not look it but I am really into physics, astronomy and biology. And that's what I want to do. And my role model is Dr. Michio Kaku. I want to be just like him some day lol.


That's phenomenal. Good for you man!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Go rip that college a new *******!


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

I love this forum! And I love when people say "Forget You SA! I'm going for my dreams!" 

This is the attitude that we all have to have.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

BTW, I did it.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice one bro. How is it working out for you?

BTW I love Michio Kaku.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

That's great. Good luck!


----------



## Fireflies (Sep 3, 2011)

*Hey...*

...that is absolutely terrific! I went to college at the traditional age and, well, let my SAD get in the way. At 26 I decided to return and graduated with honors. Unfortunately, Speech Therapy requires a Master's degree and, after graduating, I got married and...SURPRISE!...pregnant and didn't go to graduate school. I will always be proud of myself for getting the degree...not because of the course work, but because of my social phobia. The diploma will always be on my wall as a reminder of my success.

I have worked in related fields since then. My son was diagnosed with severe autism and so I worked as an in-home therapist with autistic kids. I loved it but now realize I need to focus on my son exclusively.

Sooo, even though I was a shut-in from 14-18, didn't graduate from high school (GED), and dropped out of college after my first go-around, I'm still proud of myself for my achievements. Actually, I'm ESPECIALLY proud of my achievements.

Just a tip...I did get a bit sick every day before school so make sure to have your stress management techniques in place just in case.

Great decision...good luck!


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

Kaku is a media whoore but yeah getting into the sciences is awesome. Go for it.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

If my school science teachers were more like Michio Kaku, I think I would have become a theoretical physicist. Every word that comes out of his mouth is interesting. My teachers always made science seem so boring, so I presumed that I didn't like science at all. I now realise that I may have missed my true calling.


----------

